# Four Seasons Aviara



## eal (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently landed an exchange at FSA for 2010 and I am very happy!

Now when I read the TUG reviews there are mixed comments about the superiority of the Meadows units versus the Summit units.  

Can people give me their opinions about which complex is more favourable?  Thanks


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

I've stayed in both and prefer the Meadows. It's quieter there and you have a larger/newer pool area. It's a quick shuttle trip up the hill to the hotel if you want to use any of the amenities there.

It really depends on your preference. If you want to be walking distance to the hotel for frequent visits to the spa, restaurants, pools, etc., I'd stay at the Summits. If you want to be closer to the tennis courts or in a quieter section of the resort I'd stay at the Meadows. 

Is this an adults only trip or will you have young children? With children I think the pool area at the Meadows is nicer than the Summits. You can always use the hotel pools, but it's not really convienent with small children to lug all the pool toys through the hotel to the pool area. At the Meadows the units are clustered around the pool, making it very easy for a family to walk to the pool.

Both areas are very nice, it's a great resort!


----------



## steve1000 (Jul 24, 2009)

The actual units in the Meadows and the Summits are the same - so the concern is not the units themselves. All the units are wonderful. The concern is more about the views, outside noise level and the proximity to your desired activities. Many of the Summits units overlook Aviara Parkway so their views are less desirable than the views of the Meadows units (most of which have golf or swimming pool views) and these units also get more road noise. That said, some of the Summit units have spectacular views overlooking the Batiquitos Lagoon. Also, the Summits units are closer to the hotel (both the Summits units and the hotel are on top of the hill where the Meadows units are down the hill) so don't require an uphill walk to the hotel.The Meadows units are closer to most of the childrens' activities - so they are typically requested by families. For a couple without children I think the Summits units - if you can get one that doesn't overlook Aviara Parkway - are more desirable because of the views overlooking the lagoon and the proximity to the hotel. However, even if you are assigned one of the "less desirable" Summits units - it is still a spectacular resort, the units are terrific and you will have a great vacation!


----------



## GregGH (Aug 14, 2009)

*layouts*

Hi Eal

I think you will find the better views go to the owners.  The first time we stayed there we had a parkway view as a renter.  In hindsight there are not many BAD views ... and you can make the best of anything when you stay there.

I uploaded a resort layout -- still looking for the bigger one I have somewhere.

Regards
Greg

ps - edit -- re-scanned the bigger image -- will take all my remaining space that TUG gives me - hey MOD's - can we post somewhere?  Or PM me & I will send you a copy - has unit numbers on layout


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea for you, and yea for us!  I just got a confirmation this morning that we have a studio at Aviara for next May.  
I've had the request in for months, and didn't have high expectations of getting a week there.
I understand the studio units have only a micro and small fridge, right?  I like to cook in, so I need to know how to plan that part.  
I'm anxious to try the Italian restaurant, and other facilities there.  It sounds so wonderful, I'm really looking forward to our visit.  
Any other info about the studio units would be very welcome. Jean


----------



## Steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean,

The studio villas at Aviara are basically very luxurious hotel rooms.  They are spacious and beautifully decorated, but it's not realistic to expect to cook in them.  The kitchen facilities are minimal.  Simple breakfasts are possible...and you could pop some popcorn in the microwave or make coffee...but there aren't the facilities for much more than that.  

In spite of this, I hope you'll have a wonderful time.  It's a gorgeous resort.

Steve


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 15, 2009)

Steve...Thanks for the clarification.  From what I've read, that's how it seemed to me, with the minimal cooking facilities.  It sounds much like the studio we've had at an Embassy Suites, and one at a Marriott in Scottsdale. 
I know we won't lack for places to eat in the area, as well as at the resort.  I'm just delighted to have the opportunity to stay there.  It sounds wonderful, and I have no fear of starvation.  LOL!   Jean


----------



## eal (Aug 15, 2009)

Greg I couldn't PM you so I sent an email


----------



## Kyle (Aug 18, 2009)

*FS and developer dispute*

Sorry to change the subject a bit - does anyone know the current status of the dispute between FS and the developer? The experience will certainly change if FS no longer manages the resort, even if they still manage the residence club.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 18, 2009)

Jaybee

The studio units are quite spacious with a nice table and chairs as well. The "kitchen" is just a fridge & microwave but you do have plates, glasses, etc. Keep in mind that there are wonderful gas grills scattered through-out the resort. Doing a nice steak barbeque with salad would be very do-able. There is a nice grocery only about 2 miles away with a full service deli as well. They have nice salads and side dishes that would round out a grilled dinner.

We have always been assigned to the Summits. Sometimes facing west and sometimes the eastern Parkway view. It's all goooodd!


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for your input, BD.  That's sort of what I was thinking....where there's a will.....
Dinners aren't exactly the highlight of a vacation for us.  We like to eat out a few nights, but mostly enjoy the ambience of dinners eaten in, and a glass of wine on the balcony in the evening.  
We pretty much make do with what we're given, so all will be well.  Thanks again.
I'm looking forward to enjoying the luxury I've read about at Four Seasons, and hope the battle being waged now won't affect our stay.  Jean


----------



## happymum (Aug 19, 2009)

A highlight of our stay was having breakfast at the golf course, out on the balcony. It is a beautifully decorated building with a lovely view.   If you decide to walk around Bataquitos lagoon, be sure to stop for a cookie and iced water at the golf course near the first tee.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.  We'll do that.


----------



## swift (Aug 22, 2009)

GregGH said:


> Hi Eal
> 
> I think you will find the better views go to the owners.  The first time we stayed there we had a parkway view as a renter.  In hindsight there are not many BAD views ... and you can make the best of anything when you stay there.
> 
> ...





Sorry Greg missed your message. Are you asking if we can post the map somewhere on TUG? You probably want to contact Brian to post it on the Western Review Board.


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 5, 2009)

We were in Carlsbad today for lunch, and took a drive to Aviara to look at the resort.  It is gawgeous!  The grounds are so beautiful we're even more anxious to stay there now.


----------



## l2trade (Sep 14, 2009)

We went there this past January.  My family stayed in a 2 bedroom in the Summits and my in-laws stayed in the Meadows.  This is one of my favorite resorts in II, PERIOD.  It took us awhile getting used to daily maid service again.  For us that daily service was sort of a negative, but I expect most folks would love the quality of this service, which was simply superb.  I would be happy to stay in any full 2 bedroom Villa here.  That said, my preference would be a top floor unit in the Meadows.  It is closer to the check in front desk and nicer pool.  Also, make sure to find the back exit from the Meadows.  My GPS unit kept directing us back up the steep hill until I discovered another other way out.

Have a great time!  Congrats!


----------



## GregGH (Sep 15, 2009)

l2trade said:


> .......snip .......  Also, make sure to find the back exit from the Meadows.  My GPS unit kept directing us back up the steep hill until I discovered another other way out. ......



The first time is full of 'shock & awe ' -- but go back a few more times and you will start noticing some very subtle aspects for the property and services.  If you just found the 'back way' out --that means you have yet to see the golf course  ( by the way -- see this -- made it on top 75 resort course list in USA ....  http://www.golfdigest.com/rankings/courses/resorts/2009/10/75topresorts

Or the fresh cookies at the starters booth and walk the lagoon.

I smiled at 'the steep hill' comment - my wife & I enjoy the Sumitt and treasure the walk down to Yoga at the Meadows in the morning and the walk back up  - boy - is this part of the world blessed with nice weather normally.

Greg


----------



## ricoba (Sep 15, 2009)

GregGH said:


> -- boy - is this part of the world blessed with nice weather normally. Greg



Yes we are 

But thankfully our overcrowding, traffic, earthquakes, fires, smog, high prices, occasional rioting and a milieu of other everyday maladies keep people from want to take up full time residence here!


----------



## eal (Oct 29, 2009)

*parking?*

Can anyone tell me if the Four Seasons Aviara charges timeshare exchangers for parking?


----------



## Steve (Oct 29, 2009)

eal said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Four Seasons Aviara charges timeshare exchangers for parking?



Parking at the Residence Club is "self parking" and it is free of charge for both owners and exchangers.  

(The hotel, on the other hand, has valet parking for which there is a charge.)

Just a note, however, that the Residence Club does charge for internet service in the villas...and it is not wireless...but it works very well.

Steve


----------



## GregGH (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Steve

At Aviara now -I notice the villa internet is $5 ( al normal )but $20 for the week - that seems different and a better deal than I remember.   Curious why so many take their lap tops the Summit or Meadows for the free wifi - at $20 it is so handy to have it whenever.

I also notice they are rebuilding stairs for unit 22 in the Summit (maybe like the rebuilding of bridges a few years ago.

Went for a walk and noticed staff cleaning the BBQ - came back and he was still cleaning same BBQ - these guys are TOO thorough - if my wife sees this - then I will be expected to clean our BBQ better at home.  

Any wine drinkers - it is interesting that Carlsbad Costco may be the last outlet with 3 rows of 'fancy' wines - on wine message boards they are saying that outlets are down to one.

Greg


----------



## Sir Newf (Oct 30, 2009)

Enjoy.  Wish we were there!
Any news on the management issues of this summer? It it empty or busy? 
Use of hotel spa still allowed?


----------



## SDKath (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't give you news on the management but we live about 15 minutes South of Aviara and the weather has been INCREDIBLE this Fall.  Sunny with gentle ocean breezes, highs in the mid-70s!     Love San Diego!  Katherine


----------



## GregGH (Oct 31, 2009)

Sir Newf said:


> Enjoy.  Wish we were there!
> Any news on the management issues of this summer? It it empty or busy?
> Use of hotel spa still allowed?



The arbitration is still ongoing - I did not realize these things can take that long.  So far -nothing has changed with Hotel privileges.  Last night was Fri Sea Food night .... OMG ....  everything was soooo gooood

Packing up now - hate to leave

Greg

ps - I have a studio posted on rentals offered forum for Fri Nov 27 (7 days)


----------



## jerchele (Nov 1, 2009)

*questions*

We are checking in in a couple weeks for a 2 bedroom - our first time here. Do they provide luggage carts? What is the customary maid tip for the week?


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just reading that internet is not wireless.  Is there a cable available in the room or must I bring my own?


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

pacheco18 said:


> Just reading that internet is not wireless.  Is there a cable available in the room or must I bring my own?



I'm pretty sure there was a cable in the room.


----------



## GregGH (Nov 16, 2009)

You will find that anything you don't have ( well - 99% of time ) is available by calling front desk and it is quickly delivered.   Like BBQ tongs in the studio units.

One thing I asked for and could not get ...was an adaptor for the FM-CD player in living room to connect the iPod ( needed an RCA cable adaptor to head phone jack  - will remember to carry one next time  - but by then they will have a unit like in the bedroom that has an iPod dock/charger )

The ethernet cable is short - if you like to surf from the balcony you will need to ask for a longer cable ...

Greg

ps - someone also asked on carts for luggage - they are there - but remember you are so close to the unit - it is not a long walk ( but you will have stairs 66% of time - either one floor up or one floor down )


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks -two More Questions

Are There Bathrobes In The Unit?? - I Know It's A Timeshare But . .

Also - Are The Coffee Filters Basket Or Cone?


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

There were 2 bathrobes in each bathroom (4 robes in a 2 bedroom unit). 
Didn't use the coffee maker so I can't answer that question.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 16, 2009)

That is such an excellent question.  I have supplies of both kinds of filters, and usually end up having to take both, since I never know.  I'll try to remember to answer that question in my reviews.




pacheco18 said:


> Thanks -two More Questions
> 
> Also - Are The Coffee Filters Basket Or Cone?


----------



## lynne (Nov 16, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> That is such an excellent question.  I have supplies of both kinds of filters, and usually end up having to take both, since I never know.  I'll try to remember to answer that question in my reviews.



Aviara supplies the coffee filters.  If I remember correctly, it is a Cuisinart that takes a #4 cone filter, but you will not need to bring them with you.


----------



## chibuilder (Jan 23, 2010)

eal said:


> I recently landed an exchange at FSA for 2010 and I am very happy!
> 
> Now when I read the TUG reviews there are mixed comments about the superiority of the Meadows units versus the Summit units.
> 
> Can people give me their opinions about which complex is more favourable?  Thanks



As others have said the villas are identical, it is the villages that are slightly different.  There are technically 3 villages.  Summit and Meadows are the biggest and each have a pools, cafe's, workout facilities, and a clubhouse.  The third is called Osprey Terrace and is "above" Summits closer to Aviara Parkway.  Osprey Terrace is just a collection a villas and generally very quiet -- a good spot for those looking just to veg.  I have been a long term owner at Aviara and each year our vacation there is fantastic as the service is tremendous.  As I see it, the difference in villages really comes down to how you vacation.  If you are looking for the most "residential", then I suggest Osprey Terrace.  If you have young kids, I suggest The Meadows as it tends to be a bit more lively around the pool with younger kids and it is also closer to the playground which is located below the tennis center.  If it's an all adults vacation, or one with older kids, the Summits might be the place as it "lives" a bit older and the clubhouse includes a pool table.  Additionally, there is a coffee shop in the Summits Clubhouse.  There are workout faciltities and poolside cafe's at both Summit and Meadows clubhouses and each pool area offers whirlpools and a kids-depth pool.  If you are apt to use the spa and hotel facilities and don't want to hike up the hill (or take the shuttle), Summits is basically across the street (and Osprey Terrace is very close, too).  By way of reference, buildings #11-16 are in Osprey Terrace, #17-29 are in Summits and #44-52 are in The Meadows so if your villa begins with an "11" you are in Osprey, if it begins with "44", The Meadows, etc....  Other than the poolside restaurants and The Argyle (located in the golf clubhouse), the other restaurants are in the hotel.  I hope this helps.  Aviara is a beautiful resort and is ideally located to take advantage of all the San Diego County has to offer as well as being close enough to some great areas in Orange County, too.  Great restaurants in the area, too.  This is first class LUXE all the way and they do a tremendous job of remembering what you like, how you like it and when you want it.  We love our vacations at Aviara and look forward to our time there each year.

ps:  If interested in exchanging or renting, PM me.  I have a full 2br/3ba villa (lockoff) Platinum week in June (11-18th) 2010 for rent or exchange for week 13 in 2011.  Will consider exchanges to a high-end resort in Mexico or Caribbean.


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 23, 2010)

When Jaybee says next May...do you mean May 2011, or May 2010.

I really want to get into Avaira.


----------



## eal (Jan 23, 2010)

Well tonight is ourt last night here at FSA.  The experience has been wonderful.  I called ahead just a couple of nights before and asked for a second-floor unit in the Summits section, away from Aviara Parkway.  We are in unit 1521, on Osprey Terrace, which is very quiet.  It is just a quick walk down a set of stairs to the Summits club house with pool, hot tub, exercise facility, pool table, and snack bar.  

The staff are just great - housekeeping, maintenance, front desk, everyone is really focused on the guests having a good time.  The hotel is beautiful, we didn't eat at any of the restaurants but we did have drinks at the bar.  

We had an "ocean glimpse" view from our living room terrace and the sunsets have been spectacular.  The weather has been amazing - sheets of rain, thunder, lightning, even a tornado just north of us.  FSA is a great place to ride out storms.  We had dinner at the Chart House in Cariff by the Sea (a 3 course dinner for $30 during San Diego's Restaurant Week) with the waves crashing on the rocks 3 feet from the windows. 

Thanks to everyone for all the great advice - it really helped to make our stay perfect.


----------



## BLASTRAMON (Jan 27, 2010)

*Four Seasons Aviara Exchange value*

Strike that, I found old threads that helps answer my question below.

Hello,

We are thinking of purchasing a 2 bedroom Gold TS for 2 weeks at the 4 Seasons Aviara.   Does anyone have any experience on the resorts exchange value?

Thank you,

Ramon


----------



## GregGH (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

see this thread currently active - or a general search for older ( but still accurate points )

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114177

Greg


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 1, 2010)

I mean we're going there this coming May, 2010.
I wrote the note last year, and I think I said next May...??




Ulrike said:


> When Jaybee says next May...do you mean May 2011, or May 2010.
> 
> I really want to get into Avaira.


----------

